# How to handle metric (British) fitting on washing machine inlet?



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

You can check, but I suspect the typical big box store isn't going to have an adapter like that. You could check with a local plumbing supply house - even if they don't stock what you need they could get it. Take one of the hoses with you.


----------



## tabatt07 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks. Good to know that I'm not making this more difficult than it needs to be.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

You're welcome. A real plumbing supply place might even have stainless braided hoses with the correct connectors. That would make things even easier.


----------

